# Pine Jam Cupboard - Painted



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I forgot to post this a few months ago. Here is my milk painted Jam Cupboard. I previously posted one that was stained.

~Julie~


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That's it Julie.... just keep showing all us guys up 

Seriously a beautiful job as always.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Julie. Great work as always.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What can anyone say Julie but WOW! What a professional looking piece of furniture.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Julie

A great project, and stands very proud. 

What was the wood you chose to use for the frame, and legs.

Looking Good


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks, all. It is made of pine, the same cabinet posted here:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/8364-pine-jam-cupboard.html
(just finished differently)

The whole thing is made of pine, and it is distressed, with paint scraped off in parts.

~Julie~


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice work Julie , i make lots of jam in the winter and that is exactly what i need in my home .


----------

